# Gentoo und die schlechte Doku

## grim

Hallo Gentoo Gemeinde,

ist schon bei mehreren Installationsanleitungen aufgefallen, dass sie Fehler aufweisen die das System beschädigen oder einfach nur unbrauchbar sind.

Bei dem aktuellen Fall habe ich das Szenario, Installation von Gentoo auf raid0,1 mit LVM2, hat mich ein Freund gebeten dieses Mal für ihn nach der Anleitung 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

durchzuspielen. Er selber hat dieses schon getan, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich selber habe mich auch strickt daran gehalten und hatte auch keinen Erfolg. 

Bevor die Diskussion beginnt, "Gentoo ist nix für Anfänger, soll doch Ubuntu nehmen", möchte ich vorwegnehmen, das Installationsanleitungen eigentlich gedacht sind zum Personen eine Hilfestellung zu geben bzw. einen weg such eine Installation vorzugeben. Zu meiner Person: 12 Jahre Linux, 15 Jahre BSD/UNIX, LPI123 zertifiziert.

Der aktuelle Fall.

Nach der Anleitung ist es UNMÖGLICH das das System nach einem Neustart bootet. Es wurde schlichtweg vergessen die Parameter für die metata anzugeben. Ohne dem kann Grub nicht geschrieben werden.  Die config für das SW raid wurde auch vergessen.

Dumm ist nur, dass in der Englischen Doku alles drin ist.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Also meine Bitte: Nehmt die nicht mehr Aktuellen Dokus aus dem Netz. Sie sind nur abschreckend und nicht Hilfreich. Ein testen der Installationsanleitungen bevor sie veröffentlicht werden ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte Idee.   :Laughing: 

Gruß

Grim

----------

## mrsteven

Das Problem ist eben, dass die Manpower für das Aktualisieren der übersetzten Anleitungen fehlt. Gibt's denn einen Bugreport für das von dir beschriebene Problem in der deutschen Anleitung? Im Zweifelsfall sollte man sich eher auf die englischen Anleitungen verlassen, die sind erfahrungsgemäß aktueller. Ich weiß, das ist wenig hilfreich, aber so ist die Situation eben.

Eine Idee wäre es, automatisch einen Hinweis auf der übersetzten Seite anzuzeigen, wenn das englischsprachige Original neuer ist.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin grim,

die Doku von www.gentoo.org ist die offizielle und sollte auch wie solche behandelt werden. Wenn sie unvollständig bzw. fehlerhaft ist, sollte das korrigiert werden.

gentoo.de gehört zum deutschsprachigen Gentoo e.V. (man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege) und da liegt auch nach meinem Dafürhalten einiges rum, was nicht mehr aktuell ist. Ein ähnlicher Fall ist gentoo-wiki.com, das - im Gegensatzu zu wiki.gentoo.org - ebenfalls inoffiziell ist. Manchmal hilfreich, aber halt nicht immer.

Einzig Dein Aufruf "nehmt alle nicht mehr aktuellen Dokus aus dem Netz" ist eben nicht so einfach, wenn man keinen Zugriff und keinen Einfluss darauf hat.  :Smile: 

Edit: Btw, der Thread hätte vielleicht besser nach Deutsche Dokumentation gepasst

----------

## cryptosteve

Kurzer separater Nachtrag: Ich habe mal beim Gentoo e.V. nachgefragt wie hier der Stand der Dinge ist, bzw. wer den Content überhaupt erstellt hat und ob noch Chance auf Pflege und Aktualisierung besteht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Eine Idee wäre es, automatisch einen Hinweis auf der übersetzten Seite anzuzeigen, wenn das englischsprachige Original neuer ist.

 

Jo, das wird in den offiziellen Gentoo Dokumentationen i.d.R. auch gemacht.

In diesem Beispiel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml?style=printable  *Quote:*   

> Seite aktualisiert 24. Juli 2012
> 
> Die Originalversion dieses Dokuments wurde zuletzt am 9. Februar 2013 aktualisiert

 

----------

## grim

ich find das recht irreführen, oder mehr entschuldigend. Eine Aussage das die .org Seite halt die offizielle Seite ist schon sehr hartes Brot.

http://gentoo.de ist für mich vom Namen her die>deutsche.>offizielleGentoo-Seite.>im Web. Oder ist der Namen nur falsch gewählt?

Vorschlag zu Doku Verbesserung: (ich will ja nicht nur meckern)

Habt Ihr die Foren Mitglieder gefragt? Vielleicht können die ja helfen. Topic "Falsche Doku" melden?

Ich könnte mir denken, dass da einige reporten würden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Was man vor allem ankreiden kann ist, dass es teils redundante Doku an unterschiedlichen Stellen gibt. Ich kann zu den historischen Gründen von gentoo.de nichts genaues sagen, aber gentoo-wiki.com ist sicher entstanden, weil es schier unendlich lange gedauert hat, bis sich das Gentoo-Projekt selbst zu einem Wiki durchringen konnte. 

Und selbst nach Einführung des offiziellen Gentoo-Wikis wollten die Macher von gentoo-wiki.com nicht dorthin umziehen. 

Ich kann Dich also gut verstehen, dass Dich das verwirrt und das Du gentoo.de für offiziell hälst, bleibt Dir unbenommen. Aber ich bleibe dabei, wer aktuelle Doku haben möchte, ist derzeit auf gentoo.org noch am besten bedient.

----------

## keytoaster

Hallo zusammen,

ich erkläre das Ganze mal.

 *grim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der aktuelle Fall.
> 
> Nach der Anleitung ist es UNMÖGLICH das das System nach einem Neustart bootet. Es wurde schlichtweg vergessen die Parameter für die metata anzugeben. Ohne dem kann Grub nicht geschrieben werden.  Die config für das SW raid wurde auch vergessen.
> ...

 

Ja, genau. Das ist wie folgt: Es gibt ein offizielles, englischsprachiges Dokumentationsteam, das die Doku schreibt. Alles, was gentoo.org/doc/en/ in der URL trägt, wird von diesem Team geschrieben. Die Inhalte unter /doc/de (und die ganzen anderen Sprachen) sind Übersetzungen des englischen Originalinhalts und werden von Übersetzungsteams geschrieben. Die Übersetzungsteams schreiben keine eigenen Inhalte, sondern übersetzen "nur". Wenn ihr also inhaltliche Fehler in den englischen Dokumenten findet, könnt ihr die an das Dokumentationsteam melden. Diese werden dann auch zeitnah behoben.

Das bezog sich erst einmal alles auf gentoo.org.

Nun zum Wichtigen:

gentoo.de synchronisiert seine Dokumentation mehrmals stündlich von gentoo.org, d.h. ob die Doku auf gentoo.org oder gentoo.de gelesen wird, spielt keine Rolle. Insbesondere ist also der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. der falsche Ansprechpartner für die Doku. Der e.V. kümmert sich aber um die restlichen Inhalte auf gentoo.de.

Die Problematik: Das deutsche Übersetzungsteam (für gentoo.org/doc/de/ und somit auch gentoo.de/doc/de) besteht seit längerer Zeit nur aus mir; hin und wieder melden sich noch ein paar Leute, die dann einzelne Dokumente übersetzen, aber ansonsten war's das. Wie mrsteven schon angemerkt hat, ist das Problem einfach, dass die Manpower für das Aktualisieren der Dokumentation fehlt.

Den aktuellen Stand findet ihr unter http://www.gentoo.de/trads/ .

Weitere Infos (falls ihr mithelfen möchtet zu übersetzen  :Wink:  ) gibt's unter http://www.gentoo.de/proj/de/gtt/information.xml .

 *grim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Mir] ist schon bei mehreren Installationsanleitungen aufgefallen, dass sie Fehler aufweisen die das System beschädigen oder einfach nur unbrauchbar sind.

 

Wenn du so etwas auch in der englischen Doku findest, dann eröffne bitte einen Bug. Solche Fehler werden wir natürlich schnellstens korrigieren. Für die deutsche Doku kann ich dir leider nicht versprechen, bis wann ich es aktualisiert bekomme. 

 *grim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein testen der Installationsanleitungen bevor sie veröffentlicht werden ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte Idee.  
> 
> 

 

Getestet wird natürlich.  :Wink:  Die LVM-Metadaten-Geschichte hat sich nur mit der Zeit geändert hat (und die Übersetzung wurde noch nicht angepasst)...

Bezüglich der Wikis hat cryptosteve die Situation schon gut erklärt. Mit gentoo-wiki.com haben wir nichts zu tun. Wenn ihr auf wiki.gentoo.org Fehler findet, könnt ihr die auch gerne selbst korrigieren, es ist ja ein Wiki.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Ist gut zu wissen. Momentan hab ich noch reichlich Stress. Wenn's mal wieder etwas Luft gibt, hoff ich mich mal dazu durchzuringen, beim Übersetzen mitzuhelfen.

----------

## misterjack

 *grim wrote:*   

> Eine Aussage das die .org Seite halt die offizielle Seite ist schon sehr hartes Brot.

 

Die Aussage sind nunmal die Fakten. Deine Wortwahl ist hartes Brot!

----------

